# Faint Line on FRER or No?



## laurel96 (Feb 10, 2016)

I had unprotected sex a week or so ago and I took a pregnancy test today. Below are photos of the test. The brighter picture is the original and then I played around with the brightness, so that's the second picture. I thought I saw a faint line, but I'm not sure. What does it look like to you? Does it look like there's a faint line?


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello 

I am sorry but I don`t see a faint line in any of those pictures, and I think it would be too early to check. 

Maybe try again in, 3 weeks and take it in the morning.


----------

